# Help Identifying this track.



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Been having some predator attacking my ducks and chickens. Have found coyote tracks, and have heard them. But this morning I found this fresh track in my field by the barn. Am in southern Genesee county. Track is the size of a dog, but I think it looks cat-like.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

its not a dog no toenail marks.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with the cat-like appearance. While some distribution maps don't include MI as part of the bobcat's range, I'm still guessing a bobcat. Or a REALLY big housecat.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bobs have been sighted down this away!

old


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gamechanger said:


> I agree with the cat-like appearance. While some distribution maps don't include MI as part of the bobcat's range, I'm still guessing a bobcat. Or a REALLY big housecat.




We have a season on bobcat in Michigan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_43573-146656--,00.html


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> We have a season on bobcat in Michigan.


Three toed coyote.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

James Dymond said:


> Three toed coyote.


Wonder where his other toe went? we-we-we all the way home?

I agree with coyote.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I think its a coyote track, they dont usaully leave nail marks.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I am going to say bobcat. Do you have pictures of the front and rear tracks? If it is bobcat the front and rear foot track will look very similar. Most canines have a different width/shape to the pad on the hind leg vs front. The lack of toe nails in that track would indicate feline.....Seems like the dirt is soft enough there to get toenail imprints.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Wasn't me...I like my chickens extra crispy and my ducks with orange sauce.

That mud on the carpet??? That's from the dog.

Based on Freepop's post, I have to admit I got this one wrong, and Sammy's got it right - it was the dog, or coyote, or coydog, and well manicured at that.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like a trap shy canine to me.
Not feline.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> I am going to say bobcat. Do you have pictures of the front and rear tracks? If it is bobcat the front and rear foot track will look very similar. Most canines have a different width/shape to the pad on the hind leg vs front. The lack of toe nails in that track would indicate feline.....Seems like the dirt is soft enough there to get toenail imprints.



This was the only good track I saw that looked like this. I did also see coyote track. Worked field up afterwards, then a downpour yesterday evening. Will go act out to look for fresh tracks. Coyotes I can shoot at anytime. A bobcat is a different story. Legally, not much I can do except scare it away. 
Will also set out the trail cam. 
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a Canine to me. I would say Coyote until you catch it and prove otherwise.

Old Fred


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Not even close to being a bobcat track. It's canine for sure. Either coyote or a domestic dog. I would rule out fox as well.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Wonder where his other toe went? we-we-we all the way home?
> 
> I agree with coyote.


Open your eyes there are 4 toes, Now count with me. One Two three FOUR.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

multibeard said:


> Open your eyes there are 4 toes, Now count with me. One Two three FOUR.


Poor lil one legged yote....


----------

